

Lawyers might not make the best neighbors for your business - grellas
http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/blogs/youngandhungry/2010/10/04/law-firm-takes-the-stand-to-complain-about-burger-fumes/

======
anigbrowl
Having failed to prevent a permit grant at the local level [1], it seems like
they wanted to make a showing of exhausting their administrative remedies, and
'historical preservation' is the preferred lever in this particular
neighborhood.

Having said that, I wouldn't want to work there. Food only smells good when
you're hungry.

1\.
[http://www.dupontcircleanc.net/minutes2010/january2010minute...](http://www.dupontcircleanc.net/minutes2010/january2010minutes.pdf)

------
wallflower
> The firm, Adler noted, managed to get the D.C. Department of Health, the
> D.C. Fire Department, the Department of Consumer and Regulatory Affairs, and
> even the Environmental Protection Agency to pay visits to the small burger
> joint.

